# blue's tail ligaments are gone



## Diane31 (Feb 9, 2013)

Went out to chech on her this morn and her ligs are gone! No sicharge or any other signs of labor but her bag has got larger over night


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Keep us updated


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Babies on the way yay!!


----------



## Diane31 (Feb 9, 2013)

Alot of getting up laying down she has thick whit discharge


----------



## Diane31 (Feb 9, 2013)

Alot of getting up laying down she has thick white discharge


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome! Good luck!


----------



## Diane31 (Feb 9, 2013)

We have our first baby!!!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww how exciting..congrads!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

HOW EXCITING! Congratulations!


----------



## Diane31 (Feb 9, 2013)

She had twins!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Diane31 said:


> She had twins!!


 congrats! Mine kidded today too!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Man, I wish my doe would join in to all of this! I am still watching and waiting...


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Hope I can say the same tonight or tomorrow!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Man, I wish my doe would join in to all of this! I am still watching and waiting...


Heehee I know how you feel! Lol


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Wishing mine would do the same. Congrats though! How exciting.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have been so excited. IT'S TAKING FOR EVA!!! Oh well, she has to have them sometime. Right everyone?


----------



## Diane31 (Feb 9, 2013)

I will post pics tomarrow. I was freakin out she was yelling so much! She did real good. Lol the second one just flew out


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

diane31 said:


> i will post pics tomarrow. I was freakin out she was yelling so much! She did real good. Lol the second one just flew out


lol!!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------

